# TC Encore breech plug



## texboy41 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok, so I am in Canton and was breaking out all the smoke pole goodies last night. Decide to run a couple of patches through the TC from being put up and notice the breech plug is clogged up. Anyone know if there is a place to get a replacement local to Atlanta?

Thanks


----------



## Milner540 (Oct 11, 2012)

Try taking breech plug out and soaking it overnite in a jar with Laquer Thinner.  Then get a small stiff piece of wire ( Paint Spray gun tip cleaner ) and cleaning it out.


----------



## texboy41 (Oct 11, 2012)

thank you for the idea, will give it a shot.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 11, 2012)

Just use an 1/8" drill bit, spin it with your fingers and "cut" the carbon out of the plug. This should be done every 10 shots or so.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 11, 2012)

Throttle Body spray from auto parts store may help too....

It is specifically for removing carbon and crud......


----------



## j_seph (Oct 11, 2012)

give outdoor depot in Gainesville a call 770-539-9356
I just picked one up for my CVA two days ago there for $18


----------



## texboy41 (Oct 11, 2012)

J
thank you i called outdoor depot and they have it in stock. i will be making a drive over there a lunch tomorrow.

thank you again


----------



## j_seph (Oct 11, 2012)

texboy41 said:


> J
> thank you i called outdoor depot and they have it in stock. i will be making a drive over there a lunch tomorrow.
> 
> thank you again



Not a problem only other place I found was Davids gun room


----------



## HillbillyJim (Oct 11, 2012)

I keep a couple of twist ties from a loaf of bread in my bag.  Peel off the coating and the wire is perfect for field cleaning the firing channel in a breech plug. (Also works great for cleaning clogged jet in lawnmower carbs.)


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 12, 2012)

flash hole rarely gives the shooter problems, its the Flash Channel that clogs up with fouling and reduces the amount of gas getting to your powder charge and also decreases your accuracy as it fouls.


----------



## Redleaf (Oct 12, 2012)

If that TC breechplug has a hex head on it,  put the barrel in a padded vice and use a 3/8" drive socket and ratchet.  Those hoopty little removing tools supplied dont allow much leverage.


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 12, 2012)

> flash hole rarely gives the shooter problems, its the Flash Channel that clogs up with fouling and reduces the amount of gas getting to your powder charge and also decreases your accuracy as it fouls.



Bingo!!  The Encore flash channel cruds up fast.  After clearing the flash channel with the drill bit, use an nipple pick or wire to clear the flash hole.


----------



## JetFuelBurner (Oct 14, 2012)

Go to your local plumbing supply house or maybe harbor freight or northern too and equipment. Ask for a set of "torch tip cleaning tools"  Looks like a bunch of paper clips of varying thicknesses in a little case.  Kinda like a set of the old feeler gauges.

Take the breech plug place in a small shot glass sized container and  then fill with SLIP 2000 Carbon killer.  Has a citrus smell.  comes in a bottle with a wide mouth just the right size to drop an AR15 bolt + carrier into.  Let it sit over night.  The next day, the torch tip cleaning tool should pop right through.  I have a "fixed" TC Encore breech plug in my ML tool box.  Belongs to a member of my club that left his fouled out from last year.  I don't even want to know what the bore of his smoke pole looks like.  

He didn't wait, he bought a new plug that night.  The next day I called to tell him I got it all cleaned up for him.  Watch ebay, he may be selling one soon!


----------

